# Fisher Plow on W250 Cummins



## nysmokeater (Mar 13, 2002)

Recently purchased a 93 Dodge W250 with Cummins Diesel, want to put on a 8' Fisher conventional mount plow, anything i should be concerned about? so far have been unable to locate a plow to fit this year of Dodge, is a Chevy or Ford close to being able to mount up with a little modification? Looking for comments concerning this as I want to add this to my plowing lineup, Thank you


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

You should be able to find a mount for that truck,it is a little old,but that style was used from 72-93,so they should be available,that truck should make a great plow truck.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

www.bargainnews.com

search for plow

should be able to find a setup for a reasonable price.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Leave your options open and look at used minute mounts as well, then all you may have to buy is new push plates and reciever mounts.
Dino


----------

